# USB-Maus - Rad geht nicht

## zinion

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Wheel Mouse Optical (normale 3-Tasten Maus) an meinem USB-Anschluss. Die funktioniert auch wunderbar, nur das Rädchen nicht. Ich habe schon das Forum durchsucht aber ncihts hat geholfen.

```

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

```

Wenn ich ZAxisMapping "4.5" dranhänge, startet X gar net mehr...

----------

## stream

 *zinion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich ZAxisMapping "4.5" dranhänge, startet X gar net mehr...

 

versuch es mal ohne .

also 

 "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

----------

## zinion

Dann auch nciht. Er sagt, ZAxisMapping wär ein invalid keyword.

----------

## Regnaron

Ist das ZAxisMapping in Anführungszeichen eingeschlossen?

Also statt 

```
 Option ZAxisMapping    "4 5" 
```

```
 Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5" 
```

Das nötige Option steht wahrscheinlich auch davor, oder?

----------

## zinion

Oha peinlich, sorry bitte.

Juhu es geht. Mann wie peinlich. So dvd-Laufwerk und Brenner hab ich auch geschafft, fehlt nur noch scheiss ATI zu meinem Glück  :Sad: 

----------

## Regnaron

*g*

Welches der beiden war es denn nun? Fehlende Anführungszeichen oder das Wort Option?

Btw: Viel Spaß mit den ATI Treibern. Mir ist meine Radeon 9800 mit den ATI Treibern bei 3D Anwendungen regelmäßig eingefroren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zinion

Also beides.

Ich habe Option weggelassen und dann siehts ohne Anführungszeichen natürlich logischer aus *g

Also schöner Thread, da sieht man, worauf man achten sollte *gg

Naja und die ATI-Treiber - ich wär froh, wenn die einfireiren, dann wären sie wenigstens schonmal nutzbar....siehe meinen seperaten Thread dazu...

----------

